# Some Blu-ray titles delayed for remastering



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Interesting IMDb Movie & TV News report today.

from: http://www.imdb.com/news/sb/2006-08-21/#3


> *Studios Churning Out New High-Definition Releases*
> 
> The major studios are gambling that the public will be making the switch to high-definition DVD players by Christmas time and are aggressively releasing new titles in the competing and incompatible HD DVD and Blu-ray formats. Home Media Retailing magazine, citing the industry newsletter "The DVD Release Report," reported that 140 high-definition movie titles are either already in stores or are due for release in the next two months, 83 in the HD DVD format and 57 in Blu-ray. The magazine noted that *several other titles had been scheduled to be released in Blu-ray but were postponed to allow for further remastering "due to the high level of quality expected by early adopters*."


Maybe Sony has listened to some of the early adopter & hi def shiny disc reviewer feedback?

Bob


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Yep ... The Fifth Element comes to mind.


----------

